# Another Mass Bombing and Taking Recruits for the Hit!!!!



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

hey cypress, ignore my PM.
i think i know who the target is.
very deserving!

count me in!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in, not sure who it is going to be but I'm sure they deserve it.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I missed out on the last one so SIGN ME UP Captian!!













Shawn


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm on board for this one as well! I love me some bombage!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ill get in on this one.........i have a few old shoes left still.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ill be in for sure


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm in for this one.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

u know im down for a good bombing... count me in sam


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I want in on this, thanks.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess you can put me in as well, you have a couple open slots anyway.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a good turn out so far. Add one more, I am in on this!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

OK men, I will give you the details of your mission early afternoon. Ready your artillery!!!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Add me to the ranks.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am in on this!


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

I am too new to PM, but if a noob is allowed to join in on the mayhem, count me in. This is my first bomb, but damn it sure feels good.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

lwleaver said:


> I am too new to PM, but if a noob is allowed to join in on the mayhem, count me in. This is my first bomb, but damn it sure feels good.


Sure everyone is welcome. Since you are new I will see if i can expedite you to get your PM's working. That way you will be updated on the hit.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Details on mission has been sent to the troops.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

lwleaver said:


> I am too new to PM, but if a noob is allowed to join in on the mayhem, count me in. This is my first bomb, but damn it sure feels good.


You should have access to PM's now so please check your mission update.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (May 16, 2009)

Sam Do I have time to still get in? 



Thanks Lance


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

This is looking like it's going to be bigger than the Poor Soul bomb. I'm ready to help inflict some mass carnage. (I'm in)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So this would be poor soul #2! We still have a few spots before we get there, come on guys!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

In if I am welcome.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Trooper Update

Trooper:
1 CP478
2 andrew_s
3 ssutton219
4 baddddmonkey
5 slyder
6 smoke20
7 azpostal
8 bdw1984
9 mc2712
10 dj1340
11tx_tuff
12 rubix^3
13 havanajohn
14 lwleaver
15 bigtattoo79
16 MrMayorga
17 Bigtotoro
18
19
20


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Poor Soul #2.

I feel sorry for the mailman. To bad we dont know the mail mans address. Maybe we could slip him a bomblet for his trouble.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

somebody better send a cooler!

I love it!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

BUMP **There is still time to get in on this, anybody else**


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

sign me up...i'm ready to destroy someone!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Bump

Trooper Update

Trooper:
1 CP478
2 andrew_s
3 ssutton219
4 baddddmonkey
5 slyder
6 smoke20
7 azpostal
8 bdw1984
9 mc2712
10 dj1340
11tx_tuff
12 rubix^3
13 havanajohn
14 lwleaver
15 bigtattoo79
16 MrMayorga
17 Bigtotoro
18 Shuckins
19 teedles915
20


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

This is gonna be freakin AWESOME


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Got mine ready to go, is being launched tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Got mine ready to go, is being launched tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i can launch tomorrow,but i don't know who or where to send it...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I will forward you the PM.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> I will forward you the PM.


thanks frank!
mine will go out today,are we posting dc #'s?


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

shuckins said:


> thanks frank!
> mine will go out today,are we posting dc #'s?


I wouldn't post them they might get a heads up. I would make sure to get a DC # though in case something happens.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Today is total destruction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i can't wait!

mine left ky at 08:30 on this beautiful day.lane:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

mine left at 9:07...


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

MWAHAHAHA!! Mines about to take off as well!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Launched at 10:02am via code red priority destruction!
lane:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine has left the building.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Target set and package on the way.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine took its coordinates at 1: 29 PM eastern time.

Good luck pour soul #2, I feel that you have no idea this is comming your way.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Bombs Away!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Package sent.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

New Jersey Reporting... Bombs away!!!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

INCOMING!!!!!!! From Florida!!!!!!:flame:


:target::target::target:


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Pennsylvania is set to make its mark on someone's residence. DC # is available if needed.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (May 16, 2009)

Mine went out at noon.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i had a crazy ass work weekend so mine is delayed a day........sorry completely spaced it. Its all ready to go ....just didnt get shipped today.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Oh Crap! I just saw this! *

And it looks like i have missed the launch! Will you pm me the info anyway please maybe i can still get something out today if you answer me in the next 20 minutes...

*URGENT!!!!!*


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

glad to see i wasnt the only one that dropped the ball on this one!!! LOL


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

koby I dropped it too, i have been crazy busy at work. all stuff i have going out will be shipped in the next day


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I also had a bad work day so mine will go out tomorrow, sorry


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

good deal! I hate being the only one that is slow.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dont worry about the delay. In either case, its going to be a massive hit.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

gonna be huge


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine is on its way!!!!! There is going to be two day's of bombing.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Mine goes out at 2pm.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

These should start hitting today


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

this is going to be good!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Did anybody's hit yet?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yep:
Your item arrived at 7:31 AM on August 19, 2009


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine says it arrived in the zip code this morning but doesn't say if it was delivered or not.

I'm sure some hit, he might not be home yet. Can't wait to see the damage.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Would love to get in on the next one of these. Hoped to join this one things have just been a little crazy lately plz lemme know if any more of these will be coming up!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

stu929 said:


> Would love to get in on the next one of these. Hoped to join this one things have just been a little crazy lately plz lemme know if any more of these will be coming up!
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


Sure no problem.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine has been updated and says that it s out for delivery to the doorstep at 6:37 am this morning!!! Won't be long now! BWWWWWWWHHAHAHAHAHA Poor Soul!


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

I have heard of bombs but damn!:target: Keep this up and the guberment is going to be after you for causing excessive spending on nicotine ODs in the emrgency room uke: , especially if the healthcare BS goes through.

I'll have to make a note to watch who I give my address to. Good job guys
:bolt:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Well hopefuly Poor Soul II will get the surprise of his life today! Ha,Ha,Ha!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

poor poor soul #2 Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

You guys have got to be kidding me! And to think I almost got in on this.

Wow. What more can I say than thank you so very much. Not only must I thank you for the wonderful selection of cigars, but I must also thank you all for the wonderful letters and notes that I recieved with them as well. Myself and my family are very appreciative of the thoughts and prayes for my father.

On another note I'm in the process of taking pictures and will start a new thread ASAP. I didn't really like the size of the house anyway, guess it's time for some renovations!










I only wonder if the poor mail man knew what he was delivering.

My deepest thanks to all of you. You are all wonderful BOTL.
Steven


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Good to see that you got them, can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Feel the pain


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

stu929 said:


> You guys have got to be kidding me! And to think I almost got in on this.
> 
> I only wonder if the poor mail man knew what he was delivering.
> 
> ...


If you had gotten in on this there was a contingency plan.

Good thing he didn't know. You would have received half the boxes and the rest would have mysteriously disappeared.

You are quite welcome. Enjoy them and Best Wishes to You and Yourns.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

You are quite welcome....now go have yourself a smoke, you deserve it.:smoke2:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

This was my first one and man it was good. Congrats you deserve it. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats!! You definitely are a great BOTL and deserve it!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Glad I was part of this!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Good job boys! Damn, I didn't see this thread! How the hell is that possible??? If I would have known I would have sent some gars with the PGA tickets I sent you!  

Good job boys and well deserved Steven.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bwahahahahahahaha!

Enjoy, you deserve it!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

This was another fun mass bombing.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> This was another fun mass bombing.


I agree 100%!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

This was my first bombing as well. This was a blast!! Who's next?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

How do I get in on this? (As a bomber, not a recipient. My humidors are over stuffed already.)


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> How do I get in on this? (As a bomber, not a recipient. My humidors are over stuffed already.)


This ones done. Just keep checking this section for more opportunities in the future. Or you can just pick some BOTL whom has helped you out with a question, said something in a post that made you laugh or said something like "I have yet to try this blend" and you're setting on a box of that blend and want to turn them on to a few to try. Bombing is a *BLAST* and alot of fun too!


----------

